# DU Internet router multiplex settings



## paisleypark (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi,

Just got connected to DU Internet. But since I brought my Netgear ADSL/Broadband wireless router, I'd like to use it to enable wireless access at home.

So, does anyone know what Multiplexing method DU uses?
VC-Based?
LLC-Based?
what should the VPI & VCI values be?

Thanks in advance


----------



## paisleypark (Mar 9, 2010)

Got it...changed the ADSL device to be a router, disabled the DHCP server option and gave it an IP on the correct segment. All good and working now


----------



## Layerlounge (Oct 18, 2010)

paisleypark said:


> Got it...changed the ADSL device to be a router, disabled the DHCP server option and gave it an IP on the correct segment. All good and working now [/QUOTE
> 
> Thats great, i just have the same problem and i need to set up my adsl modem (BUFFALO) to work. unfortunately i dont know any of the settings (connection type, modulation, etc.) I will try this now, according to your settings, and hopefully it will work. I cant believe DU is that stubborn and not giving away any information regarding this. They wont even let me access their gateway, which they installed in my home... :boxing: anyways.. fingers crossed


----------

